# Group Buy: Aluminum Shifter Knob



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

In case you all want to polish yours with some elbow grease:

Before:









After:


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Good news! I discovered I could order a smaller batch than initially expected, so I can drop the price on these.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Wish I had a manual, the knob looks really really nice!


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

After polish it looks really nice. Does it attract fingerprints? 

This design in carbon fiber would be very nice.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

With all due respect, happy with my leather covered shifting knob, especially in subzero weather. Even matches the color of the leather covered steering wheel that was reason for me to jump up to the 2LT for a couple of hundred more and still get a manual transmission.

Old Ford tractor has a steel knob, touching that with bare hands, would freeze to that knob. Would leave some skin trying to get your hand off.


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

NickD said:


> With all due respect, happy with my leather covered shifting knob, especially in subzero weather. Even matches the color of the leather covered steering wheel that was reason for me to jump up to the 2LT for a couple of hundred more and still get a manual transmission.
> 
> Old Ford tractor has a steel knob, touching that with bare hands, would freeze to that knob. Would leave some skin trying to get your hand off.


+1 This seems like a prohibitive amount of work just to get a plain shift knob to work. I'm very happy with my stock knob. For that amount of work I would rather just get a completely different shifter and knob, such as this one for the Camaros:









That being said, it is different, and if you got tired of it, you already have the shifter threaded to fit other knobs so it would be easy to swap out down the road.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Ha, would be nice to have this stuff engraved on the top of the knob just in case you forget.

View attachment 105602


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Ha, the Sonic would have a deeper shaft receiving hole.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

BowtieGuy said:


> +1 This seems like a prohibitive amount of work just to get a plain shift knob to work. I'm very happy with my stock knob. For that amount of work I would rather just get a completely different shifter and knob, such as this one for the Camaros:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only one catch with the Cruze shifter; you need that reverse lockout to work, and I don't recommend disabling it. The whole idea behind this shifter knob is to have an OEM-fit reverse lockout function. On my Cruze, which had a threaded shaft from the factory, it was an exact fit. 



NickD said:


> Ha, would be nice to have this stuff engraved on the top of the knob just in case you forget.
> 
> View attachment 105602


I had considered doing that, but ultimately opted not to due to the added cost of engraving. I wanted to make these more affordable for people, so they could customize them as they wish with any kind of anodizing or engraving. 



Mick said:


> After polish it looks really nice. Does it attract fingerprints?
> 
> This design in carbon fiber would be very nice.


Doesn't attract fingerprints at all, surprisingly. From extended use, mine has polished itself on the upper half.


----------



## Gnfanatic (Oct 2, 2013)

Unbelievable deal for the quality and material on that knob. *Well* worth the price to me! You forgot about the auto guys


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Gnfanatic said:


> You forgot about the auto guys


We aren't special enough, even though we have shafts too.


----------



## 2jz_dime (Aug 22, 2014)

Im 100% in.


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

Sunline Fan said:


> We aren't special enough, even though we have shafts too.


Sounds like shaft envy to me...


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

Anderi,

Count me in. I'll buy one.


----------



## rayray718 (Oct 14, 2013)

How did I miss this!? :'(


----------



## tsblu22 (Aug 8, 2013)

Im still wanting to change out my stock one.. but dont trust my hand at making the proper threads on my shifter..


----------



## Duvall (Mar 14, 2014)

I was thinking about this thread on my way home last night, so I gave the shift nob a twist and it came loose.

I spun it all the way off and was surprised to see it was threaded.

I have a 2013 2LT RS.

I see the deadline for this was for September 15th. : (


----------



## AllanR (Oct 15, 2014)

Poster (perheps OP?) Just linked me to this thread from a FB Group- So I am not bumping an old thread for nothing.

If this ever comes to light. Put me inline.


----------



## Clausses (Sep 8, 2014)

Can you get these with the exact same proportion, but, smaller? Shorter and thinner? I would really like a smaller knob for my Cruze; I hate how large the factory one is. Thanks!


----------

